# Dialer sends double tones when using phone menus



## flyoverstates (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm on the latest official Rev Numbers Cyanogenmod build, and I've been having this problem for a few days now...whenever I'm using a phone menu, like for my bank, and I have to enter a number, each keypress sends two tones if I'm using the speakerphone. For example, I'll try to enter my account number, but every number I tap sends two tones, so my account number 123456 is received as 112233445566. Anything I can do to fix this?


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't use speakerphone. You're getting reverb from the speaker into the microphone.


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

Disable the "Audible Touch Tones" in the audio settings menu.


----------



## joegod (Nov 15, 2011)

jonwgee said:


> Don't use speakerphone. You're getting reverb from the speaker into the microphone.


Mine does the same thing because of this.


----------



## flyoverstates (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## thescreensavers (Jun 8, 2011)

lol I had this issue the other night, was going crazy. Turned off speaker phone and woo


----------

